# puppy nutrition question



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

So I've been planning on getting another Chi for a while now and think I've finally found one  She is just a puppy and I have a few questions on nutrition.

I give my current adult Chi fish oil about three times a week for a number of reasons. Would fish oil be safe for a Chi puppy or should I wait till she's an adult? What about Nupro powder supplement? I also give this to my current Chihuahua and am wondering if it would be safe for the pup or not. Also, would these even benefit her?

Gosh, I feel like a little kid. I just can't wait


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I have no idea on the things your asking but just wanted to say congrats on getting a new puppy.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Haha that's okay. Thanks!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.

I can't see why either would be a problem in the appropreate dose. I would let her settle into her new surroundings and get used to whatever new food you put her on (I'm assuming ZP) for a week or so first though.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

OzChi said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> I can't see why either would be a problem in the appropreate dose. I would let her settle into her new surroundings and get used to whatever new food you put her on (I'm assuming ZP) for a week or so first though.


Oops, just realized I put "she" everywhere. It's a boy! Lol I must be really used to writing about Onyx.

Thanks for answering. Yes, he will def. be put on Ziwipeak. I figured it would be a good idea to wait a little while before adding any other new stuff.

I don't have much experience feeding good food to pups so kind of new to me. When Onyx was a pup, I just fed her Purina puppy chow :roll: now everyone calls me a "dog food Nazi" I think they mean that in the nicest way possible though


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That's exciting, I love having both boys and a girl. I find in Chis the difference in personality between boys and girls is more pronounced than in some other breeds.

ZP will be great for your pup. Just remember to tear up the squares for his little mouth. Winnie had trouble eating whole squares up until he was 5 months old (he has a tiny mouth though).


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

What are the main personality differences? I've never owned a male Chi, in fact I've never personally owned any male dog.

Thanks for the tip. I'll most likely have to do that then since he's pretty small. He's 21 ounces at 10 weeks old. They estimate he'll weigh about 3 - 3.5 pounds at most. I shall see though.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> What are the main personality differences? I've never owned a male Chi, in fact I've never personally owned any male dog.


I'm sure it's not the same for everyone but my boys are much more active and outgoing than Chloe. She will sit on my knee and want to be patted while I throw the toys for the boys to fetch. She will join in with them for a few minutes but then she's back to sitting with me wanting rubs. Overall she's just much calmer and quieter than they are, and because of this she's my most obedient because she's not so easily distracted. The boys are so much fun though, we have a blast playing in the park and they are really loyal and bonded to me whereas Chloe will take attention from whomever she can get it.


----------

